# High pH, which nitrogen source is best for me?



## xAIRGUITARISTx (Oct 28, 2021)

My soil sample came back at 7.8, so I'm trying to do what I can to buffer that, even if temporarily at each application. Should I be looking for an ammonia sulfate or ammonia phosphate? The NPK of the ammonia phosphate is more appealing to me with the higher P and AMS ferts are difficult to find. I'm having a hard time finding answers to how these may affect my pH.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

from G-Mans : https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165

Using Ammonium Sulfate - AMS (21-0-0) at no more than 4.7lb/ksqft/month as the nitrogen source will also help due to a slight acidifying effect.

For high pH soils you can use:
Monoammonium phosphate (MAP) 11-52-0 - Apply at no more than 2lb/ksqft/month, but account for the nitrogen being applied at 0.22lb/ksqft. It will slightly decrease the pH.

note: 
Diammonium phosphate (DAP) 18-46-0 will raise PH.

in combination with


----------



## farfetched (6 mo ago)

I believe DAP only temporarily increases pH and long term lowers pH - https://www.researchgate.net/post/What_is_pH_of_DAP_Di_Ammonium_Phosphate_after_soil_application#:~:text=pH%20of%20DAP%20fertilizer%20is,upon%20nitrification%20of%20the%20ammonium.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

farfetched said:


> I believe DAP only temporarily increases pH and long term lowers pH - https://www.researchgate.net/post/What_is_pH_of_DAP_Di_Ammonium_Phosphate_after_soil_application#:~:text=pH%20of%20DAP%20fertilizer%20is,upon%20nitrification%20of%20the%20ammonium.


 :thumbup:


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Should the soil remediation guide be edited?

For low pH soils you can use:
Diammonium phosphate (DAP) 18-46-0 Apply at no more than 2lb/kqft/month but account for the nitrogen being applied 0.36lb N/ksqft. It will slightly increase the pH.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The local site for the granules will increase the pH when using DAP. Eventually it comes back down and I think it ends up staying neutral.

In my high pH soil, I would not use DAP since even short term, it makes things worst for me.


----------



## farfetched (6 mo ago)

For sure MAP is a better choice for high pH which I have too, but I couldn't source any MAP or DAP. All I could find is starter fertilizer with DAP.

This is my first year with this lawn and with lawn care in general, but I know how critical pH is to plants. My pH is 7.6 and I've put down 20 lbs per 1k of Encap sulfur which is only 36% sulfur so 7.2 actual lbs. Local extension office test came back with only 6ppm P so I wish I could have found MAP being I'm putting down 4 lbs per 1k of P. The high pH and low soil temps we have in spring here are a bad combination. I had some purpling in the spring and easily had the last yard to come out of winter. It was the worst one for many weeks until I pulled ahead of those not irrigating.

Thanks to the TLF and the YouTubers who make content based on what they learned here, I've already turned things around and have the best lawn now on the block Sorry for TMI, but I've spent a lot of time in Ridgerunner and g-man threads, and just wanted to thank you both now that we're crossing paths.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

g-man said:


> The local site for the granules will increase the pH when using DAP. Eventually it comes back down and I think it ends up staying neutral.
> 
> In my high pH soil, I would not use DAP since even short term, it makes things worst for me.


Have you ever used this for your AMS? 
https://assetcloud01.roccommerce.net/files/_reinders/5/3/6/21-0-0-solugreen-brochure.pdf
https://americanplantfood.com/product/solugreen/

Local place has it for $30 but is telling me its too fine to spread and only good for spraying. The AMS they recommend for spreading is almost 2x the cost.

I have high pH also so like the idea of using AMS to get my N for fall blitz and get potential drop in pH as a bonus. Also seems like AMS is going to be a little easier to spread vs urea.

Not trying to hijack thread.... hopefully this falls inline with original question and is helpful for the OP and others.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No experience with it. Rural king normally has a very cheap ams, but it is very fine.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That soluGreen is like a coarse salt texture. I've never used it in a spreader as I tend to melt my AMS, but For reference here's a side-by-side with Scotts TurfBuilder 32-0-10 which I spread at 2#/1000 without issues.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a standard 240 SGN starter fert thrown into the comparison for better visuals.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

g-man said:


> No experience with it. Rural king normally has a very cheap ams, but it is very fine.


Thanks!

Suspect it's similar. The one I linked is SGN 100 so also very fine. I can't imagine there are too many producers of AMS.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Here's a standard 240 SGN starter fert thrown into the comparison for better visuals.


Super helpful and about what I suspected for sizing!

Now real question …. Can you spread prills this fine without problems? I know they call this a greens grade. I suspect so it can fall into the blades on the green and not mess with play.

I'm new to this game and all my spreading has been with the larger 240 SGN sizes.

Edit- my questions may be moot as I've found a local retailer with AMS in a SGN of 220. Will be getting some of that!


----------

